# Killing copepods and planaria



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Are there any fish that i can put in that will actively hunt the copepods and planaria without risking my shrimps? I keep reading mixed info


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I used A PLANARIA killer from shrimpfever and it worked wonders. shrimp safe


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

I've heard good things about fenbendazole. 

As for livestock, you're not going to find much that will eat planaria that won't take a whack at your shrimp as well. Anabantoids are probably the most likely to eat planaria, but any that are large and opportunistic enough to tackle planaria would likely be just as happy to munch on your shrimp, particularly during a molt.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah thanks for the answers, I pretty much knew this but was just wondering if anyone had done it before. I was thinking of either throwing in my killifish or CPD's as neither is very big and thought they would leave the shrimp alone. But dont wanna risk it


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

No Planaria is a product that Shrimp Fever sells that will kill planaria and is shrimp safe. Pods can be netted out, or syphoned out.


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot to reply about the pods, if they're small like Cyclops or the smaller species of ostracods then Indostomus crocodilus or Indostomus paradoxus could do the trick. If the tank is large enough a few specimens could likely live off the pods entirely, if not then you'll need to supplement their diet with another tiny live food (culture pods or microworms, bba, etc). Very rare for them to take non living food it you could try eye dropping frozen cyclop-eeze or rotifers in front of them and seeing they'll take it.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had one of my tanks over-run with cocopeds and I took out my shrimps, and dropped my Killiefish pair in the tank for a day or so....not a cocoped in sight
after 2 days. Shrimps went back in and Killies back to their own tank.


----------

